# Caffeine allergy and mental illness.



## babybowrain

I found this article about caffeine allergies and mental illnesses.Here. I don't know if it's a trust worthy site but the article seems very scientific and I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not cause I don't "understand" everything they are saying about the chemicals. I'm going to try quitting caffeine however. I've been drinking some form of caffeine my whole life and had strange mental illness like symptoms my whole life. Once I drank like 8 cups of coffee (that's already toxic and too much) and remember feeling very strange. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Fluke93

I hope its not true. Ive already quit all bad food, and smoking. Dont want to have to put down my tea drinking too. I almost refuse too. Its one of my life pleasures...


----------



## babybowrain

Fluke said:


> I hope its not true. Ive already quit all bad food, and smoking. Dont want to have to put down my tea drinking too. I almost refuse too. Its one of my life pleasures...


You can just drink herbal tea







Anyway I'm sure not all mental illness is caused by a caffeine allergy!


----------



## Fluke93

Yeah i dont think tea has no where near as much caffeine as coffee.


----------



## Visual

Poor old coffee and tea - they always get a bad rap

Actually coffee is an antioxidant and supposed to reduce risk of Parkinson's disease (among others).

Tea is also an antioxidant (and supposedly good for Parkinson's)

Here is a fun one, http://coffeetea.about.com/od/health/a/healthpark.htm "A Hawaiian study published in the Journal of the American Medical Association (May 2000), has shown that of 8,000 Japanese/American men, those who drank 3+ cups of coffee per day were 5 times less likely to develop Parkinson's disease. The study took place over a 30-year period."

Perhaps moderation is a key. It would seem that if people are using it as a stimulant to do more than they should then it might constitute substance abuse.

Could it make some people sick? Probably. You can always try to skip it and see how you do&#8230;


----------



## babybowrain

Yes I heard good things about coffee and tea too. The article is kind of far fetched, but the basic idea that someone has an allergy that's causing the problems is something interesting that's not really discussed on this board for some reason.


----------



## Fluke93

babybowrain said:


> Yes I heard good things about coffee and tea too. The article is kind of far fetched, but the basic idea that someone has an allergy that's causing the problems is something interesting that's not really discussed on this board for some reason.


Yeah that is interesting, although i have heard that it can be caused by allergies. I have read a few articles saying something about a yeast infection. I read that a guy made some progress by trying out a yeast free, dairy and gluten free diet. It is interesting i might have to do some research actually.


----------



## babybowrain

Fluke said:


> Yeah that is interesting, although i have heard that it can be caused by allergies. I have read a few articles saying something about a yeast infection. I read that a guy made some progress by trying out a yeast free, dairy and gluten free diet. It is interesting i might have to do some research actually.


I think it's too extreme to go yeast, dairy, and gluten free unless there's actually a reason for like being intolerant or allergic to it.


----------



## sandraholman

Illness is a state of poor health. Illness is sometimes considered another word for disease. Others maintain that fine distinctions exist. Some have described illness as the subjective perception by a patient of an objectively defined disease


----------



## addd

I think I might be having caffeine allergy. My first panic attack (while being sober, I had a lot of them on drugs) started after drinking few cups of coffee because I was very sleepy all day - it was about a week after terrible bad trip on marijuana. So I'm not sure about what was the real cause of my DP/DR as it started after few days of constant anxiety.
Now when I ingest a lot of caffeine (for example 1 liter of energy drink which contains exactly 320mg) I got very badly derealized, like I just smoked some marijuana or like few hours after drinking vodka. And my vision gets worse. It becomes more psychedelic - things are changing their form like on acid, I see more flashes/sparkles and everything looks more snowy.


----------



## Alisegirl

What you state is true Fluke. Some people are allergic to caffeine. Caffeine allergy can lead to mental disorders. Losses of focus, intellectual deterioration, delusions, loss of judgment are also some side affects of caffeine allergy.


----------



## Facet

I do gluten free and that has helped.


----------

